# Grouping together tracks in Apple Music playlists?



## DijonMustard (Jun 5, 2017)

It's mostly impossible to make playlists of classical works which I can shuffle, since each movement is an individual "track". Does anyone know how to arrange it so that the whole piece of music will play together/in order when I shuffle the playlist?


----------

